# Mini donkey halter



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

After the latest mini donkey escape attempt, I told the barn owner I'd halter break her mini donkeys for her in exchange for some free riding lessons, and she agreed. Obviously step 1 is to get halters. If I get "mini donkey" sized halters I'm good, right? I mean, there aren't different sizes of mini donkeys like there are of ponies, are there?


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I tried to get mini donkey halters for mine, and I couldn't find any specifically for mini donkeys. Just mini horse. These are not the same thing!! Tough-1 has mini halters. But these are for mini horses not donkeys. I found some mini halters on Kijiji and they were much too small! I would go for a smaller yearling halter for a horse. Preferably nylon, because they are easily customizable. Make sure what ever you get is adjustable, especially the nose band. It also depends on how mini the minis are. My one mini has a much smaller head than the other two girls do. I know a lady who has a pretty average size donkey that wears a normal nylon horse halter, because they are so adjustable.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I ended up finding a site that sells only mini donkey gear and I ordered two halters. Hopefully they will fit. The site said they would fit most adult mini donkeys. I'm hoping that since it's a site just for mini donkeys that the stuff will fit.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Good luck, fingers crossed!


----------

